# What would happened, if valar army had been defeated in war of Wrath?



## aqarwaen (Dec 19, 2018)

What would happened, if valar army had been defeated in war of Wrath?
would morgoth tried attack valinor,if he had won war of Wrath?
did valar had any back up plan if they had lost and forced to retreat?


----------



## Miguel (Dec 19, 2018)

Had the Valar failed, there's always an Eru out there that goes "_Hey!"_


----------



## Eebounnie (Dec 20, 2018)

Agreed with Miguel, Eru would have stopped him (can't let the drama King Melkor win).


----------



## Aironlindo (Aug 12, 2019)

Valar will sink the army of Melkor


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 20, 2019)

There is a point about the title of volume 10 of the History of Middle-earth, “Morgoth’s Ring”: “all of Arda was Morgoth’s Ring” (compared to that diddly piece of jewelry of Sauron’s). However much power Morgoth may natively have had, it was definitely finite. And as he was basically trying to counter the efforts of a vast majority of the Ainur in the Ainulindalë, he was certainly megalomaniac in even trying. Sowhere in HoMe, there is a statement (perhaps isolated?) that by the end of the First Age, Morgoth had (necessarily) so dissipated his native power that Sauron was mightier than he was. I mean, the Valar aren’t totally stupid. They “only” sent a Maia, Eonwë, herald of Manwë, to lead the forces in the War of Wrath (though I have occasionally groused about the Valar’s “wimpiness” elsewhere – Tulkas would have made a very short job of Morgoth, as he had already been able to do when the Valar took Morgoth prisoner when they became aware that the Elves were about to awaken). No chance of Morgoth ever winning. Just think of what happened when some “ants” landed in Valinor in the host of Ar-Pharazôn in 3319 Second Age.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 4, 2020)

I've always wondered about Ar-Pharazon landing on Valinor. The Valar had to ask Eru to save them from the Numenoreans, so he would have definitely helped them if Morgoth was going to assault them from Beleriand. There's no doubt that Morgoth, if he had won the War of Wrath, could have leveled the weakened fighters in Valinor with his force consisting of Sauron, werewolves, Balrogs, Smaug, Ancalagon, and the rest of the dragon brood. If the Numenorean host could fill the Valar with such fear, then Morgoth's more powerful force would definitely require Eru's intervention.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 29, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> If the Numenorean host could fill the Valar with such fear, then Morgoth's more powerful force would definitely require Eru's intervention.


I think it wasn't so much they feared the Numenoreans (for themselves, they may have on behalf of the Elves who could be killed) but that Manwë simply realized he could no longer claim regency over the earth as they would no longer listen to him.


----------

